# funny places your cat naps?



## MikeHere (Jan 12, 2013)

My cat likes to always find new places to nap. What funny places have you found your cat napping?

I've found her: in the bathtub (on the soft mat), on top of the fridge, on a shelf, on very top of the book shelves, neighbors door steps, on top of open garage doors, on top of the printer, and even once in the dryer!

And today now here:


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

One of my boys Feadan .. used to love to sleep in odd places.. the dish drainer being one.. and yes even with a few dishes in it. LOL never understood how that could of been comfy but hey he loved it.. 

He also used to love to climb inside my zipped hoodie and curl up and go to sleep.. Miss that boy x


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

LOL my pregnant cat was sleeping on my school binder with big metal rings on it today and I wondered if it was uncomfortable, but she fell asleep like that. xD When she was a kitten she'd climb into our clothes dryer, which was terrifying, and fall asleep in it. We finally patched up the hole when we got her out.


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigger likes having naps on top of the television for some reason best known to herself.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

One of ours likes the cable box. I'm sure it's nice and warm. Last night I was looking for her everywhere and she was in the dog kennel. Otherwise they just sleep in normal cat places - the heat vent, the couch, the cat trees, under our bed and one of them likes the warming pad I got her.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Bathroom closet on top of our towels! It makes perfect sense, since it's quiet, protected, and soft. There's a cat-shaped indentation on one of our beach towels along with a big bundle of cat hair.


----------



## Amy01 (Mar 3, 2017)

Old box in the store room is the favorite spot and the funniest one is the clothes drying shelf she hangingly sleep on....


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Onyx likes to sleep on top of the remotes. Doesn't matter where they are, he'll find them and lay his chunky butt on top of 'em! He is also weirdly obsessed with smelling shoes and I've caught him sleeping with his face inside a shoe on more than one occasion. Beyond that, he likes normal cat spots... top of his cat tree, my bed, a particular rocking chair in my living room, and the heat output in the living room. But he HATES cat beds. He won't even touch them. He gave me a nice set of scratches when I tried to set him in one once hahaha


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Next to the dog

Cisco and Shoosh


----------

